# Alexis Vogel



## user3 (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anyone bought any of her makeup?

I am interested in this kit
http://www.alexisvogel.com/systemorder.htm


Love to hear some feedback before I fork over the money.


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 17, 2005)

haha i was just about to make a forum about this.


----------



## jeanna (Nov 17, 2005)

the reviews on makeupalley are pretty split down the middle. i think the allure of her system is more about technique than anything else, and i have heard that the products themselves are not very good.


----------



## Beautiful (Nov 17, 2005)

In that case, maybe u should just buy the instructional part of the set.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 17, 2005)

I've been a regular reader of the Alexis Vogel forum on her site, and I've seen a lot of users b&a's and they all look really nice. I hear really good things about the foundation and the lip stain/stick things. 
http://www.alexisvogel.com/step1.htm
theres a link where she shows a step by step guide, its really cool
Basically, after seeing what I've seen, most of it has to do with the technique, just as jeanna said. I've seen the video/dvd on ebay for pretty cheap, but apparently the hair video sucked! Any of the looks she's created on Pam Anderson and Jordan (that one model from England) I'm positive you can create with MAC or any other beauty product! That should be a makeup challenge...porn star makeup! haha!
**EDIT** I just noticed that Tulip posted the same link on the tutorial section, so it's there too heehee!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 18, 2005)

i saw that turtorial someone posted up in the turotials section and her maekup does look good, but you can definitely use mac to create some of those looks.... personally MAC quality sounds and looks better...


----------



## user3 (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_I've been a regular reader of the Alexis Vogel forum on her site, and I've seen a lot of users b&a's and they all look really nice. I hear really good things about the foundation and the lip stain/stick things. 
http://www.alexisvogel.com/step1.htm
theres a link where she shows a step by step guide, its really cool
Basically, after seeing what I've seen, most of it has to do with the technique, just as jeanna said. I've seen the video/dvd on ebay for pretty cheap, but apparently the hair video sucked! Any of the looks she's created on Pam Anderson and Jordan (that one model from England) I'm positive you can create with MAC or any other beauty product! That should be a makeup challenge...porn star makeup! haha!
**EDIT** I just noticed that Tulip posted the same link on the tutorial section, so it's there too heehee!_

 

Yup, it was Tulip post the tutorial that re-sparked my interest. Maybe I will just get the video first and check that out.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 19, 2005)

hey gorgeous!  honestly, you can get all her tips online if you sign up for that 'online makeover" thing.  and the one item i tried from her line (cream foundation) didn't impress me.  it was just average, and i think my ben nye matte foundation (which i got for half the price of hers) works better and has a better color selection.  also, i hear her brushes SUCK.  and i think you have the whole look down pretty well anyway.  the only thing that interested me from her collection was the hair tips though.  hths!


----------



## Grace (Nov 19, 2005)

i haven't bought any of her maeup but i remember being up late at night watching that infomercial a couple years back. i was interested at the time but not too much anymore. it's all about technique. i've been browsing the av boards though, there are some before and after pics that are't too bad. i'm interested in the video though so i've been searching on ebay.


----------



## LipstickChick (Nov 22, 2005)

HAD to answer this (this is my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ...

I bought the complete kit about a year ago, and what you're really paying for is her application technique.  The products are so-so -- some are easily tossed (ie, her brushes), and there are a couple of keepers (her cake eyeliner is absolutely fabulous, and I use it just about daily!).  

The colors that she chose are not unique in any way -- I've heard that the e/s in her kit (Dare) is quite similar to MAC's Satin Taupe (though I don't have that, so I'm just going by what I've read).  

The foundation was not a great match for me (I have had better luck using MF Panstick) -- I initially thought it was ok, but then it started turning orange on me -- but I still use the concealor, simply because I want to use it up LOL.  

The lip stain is the most electric pink shade that truly does remain for a looong time ... and sadly, it's just not a good look for me.  But if you can pull off bold colors, then it might be something you'd like.  The gloss included in the kit is nothing that you couldn't find at MAC or even the drugstore.

So basically, to sum up what I liked for the money I spent -- 1 product:  the cake e/l.  Good bargain, huh?

But what you should REALLY know about the company before buying is this:  their CS is HORRIBLE.  Absolutely the worst.  It's as though they have one set of CS reps working online, another working the phones, and neither group communicates with the other.  I was one of the lucky ones who received a complete kit -- there have been MANY others who received incomplete kits, due to items being backordered (and some items have been on b/o for MONTHS).  

Maybe CS has improved since I've bought from them, but it's an important little thing to keep in mind if you do decide to order and if anything goes wrong.

Your best bet is to look at her site which basically gives away her tips, and/or to hit up Ebay for the DVD alone.

I HTH a little bit!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

LipstickChick Did You Use To Post On The AV Message Board


----------



## user4 (Nov 22, 2005)

maybe a stupid question... but what is this??? like this line of makeup, whats the big thing???


----------



## user3 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickChick* 
_HAD to answer this (this is my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ...

I bought the complete kit about a year ago, and what you're really paying for is her application technique.  The products are so-so -- some are easily tossed (ie, her brushes), and there are a couple of keepers (her cake eyeliner is absolutely fabulous, and I use it just about daily!).  

The colors that she chose are not unique in any way -- I've heard that the e/s in her kit (Dare) is quite similar to MAC's Satin Taupe (though I don't have that, so I'm just going by what I've read).  

The foundation was not a great match for me (I have had better luck using MF Panstick) -- I initially thought it was ok, but then it started turning orange on me -- but I still use the concealor, simply because I want to use it up LOL.  

The lip stain is the most electric pink shade that truly does remain for a looong time ... and sadly, it's just not a good look for me.  But if you can pull off bold colors, then it might be something you'd like.  The gloss included in the kit is nothing that you couldn't find at MAC or even the drugstore.

So basically, to sum up what I liked for the money I spent -- 1 product:  the cake e/l.  Good bargain, huh?

But what you should REALLY know about the company before buying is this:  their CS is HORRIBLE.  Absolutely the worst.  It's as though they have one set of CS reps working online, another working the phones, and neither group communicates with the other.  I was one of the lucky ones who received a complete kit -- there have been MANY others who received incomplete kits, due to items being backordered (and some items have been on b/o for MONTHS).  

Maybe CS has improved since I've bought from them, but it's an important little thing to keep in mind if you do decide to order and if anything goes wrong.

Your best bet is to look at her site which basically gives away her tips, and/or to hit up Ebay for the DVD alone.

I HTH a little bit!_

 

Yes that is very helpful!! Thank you so much! I am sucker for products but I hate where there is bad CS!!!! That is a HUGE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to me!
Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## user3 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_maybe a stupid question... but what is this??? like this line of makeup, whats the big thing???_

 

I like how some of the models look after their makeovers.
I've never tried the products.


----------



## LipstickChick (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_LipstickChick Did You Use To Post On The AV Message Board _

 
Hey, Beautiful!  Yup, 'tis me ... I posted just a bit when I first started thining about the kit, and then once I got it, I just read, and then ... I stopped LOL.  IIRC, we swapped lipsticks, right?  Hope you're doing well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Zap2it, glad to have helped you out!  ITA, bad CS is a major big deal to me as well, and I thought to myself, "Geeez, even if I liked the products, I'd be afraid to buy anything more, because everything is always on backorder, and no one ever seems to know when anything is coming in!"

Seriously, I could find drugstore products for every product in this kit (minus the fab cake liner), and I'd promise you that you'd never know the difference.  It's all in the application.  Even the infamous "shadow shammy" -- it's nothing more than a triangular piece of fabric, and you could easily make one yourself OR just use a piece of tape as an angle guide, if you really wanted to.

Save your money -- I wish I had LOL


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickChick* 
_Hey, Beautiful!  Yup, 'tis me ... I posted just a bit when I first started thining about the kit, and then once I got it, I just read, and then ... I stopped LOL.  IIRC, we swapped lipsticks, right?  Hope you're doing well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Zap2it, glad to have helped you out!  ITA, bad CS is a major big deal to me as well, and I thought to myself, "Geeez, even if I liked the products, I'd be afraid to buy anything more, because everything is always on backorder, and no one ever seems to know when anything is coming in!"

Seriously, I could find drugstore products for every product in this kit (minus the fab cake liner), and I'd promise you that you'd never know the difference.  It's all in the application.  Even the infamous "shadow shammy" -- it's nothing more than a triangular piece of fabric, and you could easily make one yourself OR just use a piece of tape as an angle guide, if you really wanted to.

Save your money -- I wish I had LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hay Girl Alexis Is Not With That Company Anymore She Been Left Them Since The Beginning Of The Year But Unfortunately The Company Itself Is A Scam Artist And I Told Them So (Thus Got Banned From The Board LOL) But She Is Coming Out With A Fabulous New Line Between December of January.  It Is Going To Be Absolutely Marvelous Too 8).


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 6, 2006)

Her new website is www.alexisstyle.com.


----------

